# 9.99 acres & 1 acres - SE NM



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

We have vacant land for sale in SE New Mexico. I listed them on eBay last night and will link to those 

Once piece is deeded in three parcels but we are selling it as one. It's 9.99 acres inside the city limits of Tatum, NM. Included with this is a .64 tract of land outside the town limits. The 9.99 acres has 2 water taps, a sewer tap, two electric poles set and two old water wells that would need to be retapped. It has 640' of road frontage on Highway 380 and has good road access on all four sides. We are asking $35,000 for this land and will owner finance with $5,000 down. Here's a link to the a Craigslist posting I put out this weekend

http://lubbock.craigslist.org/reo/4881886249.html

We also have a 1 acre parcel just east of the 9.99 acres for sale, it also includes a .64 acre tract outside the town limits. We are asking $3,500 for this and will owner finance for $500 down. Here's a link to that Craigslist posting

http://lubbock.craigslist.org/reo/4877635184.html

Please pm any questions. Thanks for looking.


----------

